# P0037 code



## nick9871 (May 5, 2004)

2002 Spec-V. It is throwing a P0037 code. I looked around on the internet and found this at an infiniti website. ---P0037 O2 Sensor Heater---. I read that I just need to replace the sensor. Napa only sells a generic one, will this work? Assuming I will need to solder wires. Or should I pop for the OEM one, more expensive and harder to find around here....


also, could this code cause the car to run rich? It is my g/f's car and i guess the light has been on for a while, she only gets around 250 Miles to the tank.


----------



## B13boy (Dec 16, 2004)

O2 sensor code H02S2


----------

